# my oldest cat Died !!!



## Shadi (Feb 28, 2010)

*** **** **few minutes ago my oldest tom cat was ran over by a car and his head was all torn to bits...horrible death it was  

/sad


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

My deepest sympathy. That is very sad and an awful thing to see, but it's always going to be one of the risks and problems in letting cats out. My feeling, though, is to let the cat have some freedom, looking at the situation from what I'd want for myself. Zenobi goes outside, but she doesn't wander (at the moment) and I do supervise.

How old was he? Did age have anything to do with it? Was he perhaps not as vigilant as when younnger>


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

How terrible! I'm so sorry you had to witness that, but Karma will get the driver that did that to your cat. (((hugs)))


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry! RIP old fella and run free at the bridge where there are no automobiles!!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so sorry this happened. I hope the good memories of our kitty comfort your heart.


----------



## Shadi (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks guys, but am still feeling really bad about it, he was the first cat that I adopted >_<, he was 5 years old. R.I.P my buddy.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## marjon (Jun 24, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. My cat got hit by a car the other month and i witnessed it. He only get a few cuts and it was still the most horrible thing i have seen. Me and the cat were in shock.

He will be happy up there with no cars to be worried about...


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

RIP little kitty


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*My Condolescences...*

that is a terrible thing to witness indeed.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

so sorry for you loss. atback


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am so sorry that your kitty passed away.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My heart goes out to you. I'm so very sorry you lost your little friend.


----------

